# Ruby, our first apricot/red cockapoo



## Simons194 (Jul 9, 2012)

Meet our new beauty Ruby!
She is currently 5 weeks old, and will be coming home with us at the start of august  our whole family is so excited as this is our very first cockapoo.
Can't wait for her to meet my wife's mothers bichon frise and have a doggy friend to play with.. 
read lots on here about what would you say we need as the bare essentials for when the puppy comes home?

Here is a few pictures of our little ruby lou..


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

She is so beautiful, I love their cute scrunched up faces when they are that age.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaaaah Ruby is a real sweetie - bet you can't wait to get her home


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh what a little doll she is ... Just stunning. Keep the photos coming  xx


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

absolutely stunning..... a beautiful name too


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

looks familiar that place... is it Rosedale Doodles? if not where is the breeder?


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi 
she is beautiful it looks like Rosedale we were there on Saturday choosing our poo number 2 
lynda


----------



## Simons194 (Jul 9, 2012)

hi, yes it is rosedales doodles! we were there on sunday choosing our little ruby. so excited to get her


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

oh wow she is beautiful!! what a lovely colour,i bet you cant wait to bring her home xxx


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

She's absolutely gorgeous, congratulations.


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Coming out of lurking to say Oh My!! She is totally gorgeous! 
More photos as soon as she's home please!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Simply beautiful. 

DebsH - so glad you've come out of lurking, welcome


----------



## Simons194 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone , yes you are so right we pic her up straight after our hols and for the first time we won't mind coming home lol. We are just about to order a crate can someone advise is 30 inches/76 cm good enough we don't intend to use it for ever just while she is young and needs her own safe space.

Thanks Simon


----------



## Simons194 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi Tracey yes it is Rosedale do you know them?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Congratulations - beautiful girl and colour! Looks like she's going to have lovely coat. Looking forward to more pics once she's home. x


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

She is a real beauty


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

thought it was rosedale..... Ruby is gorgeous


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi 
we had a 36 for Ollie hes 2 now but we will be buying a 30 for our new poo ,thats plenty big enough for a short while , we are picking our little girl up from rosedale on the 27th .Happy hols xx lynda


----------

